# Ah too have such a dedicated layer



## Infinite (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/1221062lawyer1.html?link=rssfeed


I will gladly forgoe the prison part if anyone wants to play the part of the layer 

--Will


----------



## Infinite (Dec 21, 2006)

I apparently can't explain LAWYER

feh


----------



## Kacey (Dec 21, 2006)

Infinite said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/1221062lawyer1.html?link=rssfeed
> 
> 
> I will gladly forgoe the prison part if anyone wants to play the part of the layer
> ...





Infinite said:


> I apparently can't explain LAWYER
> 
> feh



Y'know, in this case, "layer" and "lawyer" are pretty much synonymous!


----------



## Infinite (Dec 21, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Y'know, in this case, "layer" and "lawyer" are pretty much synonymous!



LOL

Nice


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Which came first, the lawyer or the 
p  [interupted by my two year old]


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Which came first, the lawyer or the prostitute...or the guy in for manslughter


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Y'know, in this case, "layer" and "lawyer" are pretty much synonymous!


 
:lol:


----------

